# Newbie and need some help?



## Dusyt416 (Nov 25, 2007)

Where do i Start?

I've been investigating a marine auqarium for quite some time and i'm looking for some opinions. 

My setup is a 46gal bow auairum. 

I'm looking for some advice for the main components/hardware for my set up. Just came big al's and this is what they recomomended.

Skimmer - cora life 65gal - 130.00
Filter - eheim 2227 - 330.00
Power heads x2 - coralife 850 - 150.00 
lighting - cora life 3' lunar -280.00

Now i heard that the eheim 2227 filter can generate nitrates that could be a problem later. 

Any feed back or things to look out for would be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Dusyt416 said:


> Where do i Start?
> 
> I've been investigating a marine auqarium for quite some time and i'm looking for some opinions.
> 
> ...


Forget about the filter all together and save your money for Live Rock which you'll need at least a pound per gallon and will also make up the majority of your filtration. Also consider getting your tank drilled and adding a sump, you may not want to now but trust me on this, you'll save so many headaches with a sump you'll thank me in the future.

Keep reading and keep learning.

Best wishes


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ah...you posted here as well Dust...LOL!

Recap from other post:

Basic needs:
- Light: 2 lamp Tek T5HO: a bit more than the CoraLife system but bulb replacement cost is ~$30/tube/12-18months w/T5HO vs ~$75-100/bulb/year w/PCs. You will get 25-40% more light vs PC bulbs. Win win me thinks 
- Min 50lb of LR: serves both nitrifying and denitrifying function
- 2x Hydor Korallia 3's: Internal water movement
- AC 300: for carbon or any other chemical media. Much easier and faster to change vs a canister...cheaper too . If you need some mechanical filtration, you can pop the sponge in but cut it in thirds on the horizontal plane and a piece of floss in b/w two of the sponge sheets for a day and then remove them.
- HOB skimmer: dissolved organic removal. The only one worth buying is the Deltec MCE600. The MCE300 is alright but only for a light-med stock (fish, invert and coral) load. Tunze 9002 or 9005 but they take up some real estate in the aquarium as they are more or so "in tank" skimmers vs HOB. CoraLife SSs...the pump and bubble trap take up more space in the aquarium than the Tunze DOC skimmers and are poorly designed and engineered.

Sumping the system will be a bit more expensive to do but it will address the surface film issue and will open up to more skimmer options. You can hide some of the in aquarium equipment there, such a s the skimmer and heater. Only down side is having to keep the water level topped up regularly. Water level that drops too low and the return pump draws air and spits out bubbles into the aquarium. Oe risks damage to the pump if left running dry too long.

If you have the min amount of LR, you don't need bio-balls in the sump. Just partition for a skimmer for constant water level and pump and that's basically it. Some ppl make a partition for a refugium as an option. One can make one from an off the shelf aquarium.

IME, plan and research as much as you can before buying anything. Have a general idea of what you want out of the set-up in terms of aquascaping, fish, coral, etc. That way you minimize having to "buy twice" on any particular piece of equipment.

HTH


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey wtac,

Awesome reply.

I've been researching marine tanks for fun for a while now, and you really summarized all the information that was jumbled in my head about marine tanks. So I'm guessing marine tanks don't have to be as remotely complicated as advanced marine hobbyists make it seem?

It doesn't seem too drastically different from freshwater.


----------



## Dusyt416 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for the input.

But i think i just ran into problem number 1. i bought a tank and stand as mentioned before, a 46gal bow. Now it clearly says on the warning label DO NOT DRILL TANK. Even if i do dirll it i do not know if i have room for a sump. I have room for about 30" x 10" x 14". So i dont think i have room for a sump even though i understand that this would be a better way to go. 

So with my current hardware, can i get away withought a sump and what is needed as far as filter is concerned

Thanks a mil.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

dekstr: you're right, it's not as complicated as one would think as the principles and fundamentals are straight forward but can be blurred w/the "reefer lexicon". There are many paths to get from A to B but unless one has an understanding and aptitude, one is better off spending the extra $$$ for something that will maximize enjoyment and minimize frustration...isn't this what this hobby is about? LOL!

When it comes to the "complexity" of a sumped system, it's pretty straight forward when you have the right person to guide you throught the process and answer your Q's. Then the light bulb turns on...LOL!

Dust: I don't know if they started to use tempered glass on all the panes but for sure that the bottom will be tempered and cannot be drilled. If you have a polarized lense or filter for your camera, you can see wavy lines in tempered glass which non-tempered lacks.

My Q to you is how much of a rush are you to set this baby up? If you are not in a rush or can pull back on the riegns a bit, you will be far happier sumping the system. If aesthetics are important in the room that it's in, sumping will have a MUCH cleaner presentation...I can promise you that! 

What is your vision for this SW system? Reef, mixed reef, fish only w/LR? 

Just a few Q's for you and we'll figure out the best route for you to take.


----------



## Dusyt416 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the response/help.

First, i'm in a condo. so space and presentation is big. 

i was hoping to have a reef/fish tank, so live rock and small smart water fish and some coral. 

I'm in no imediate rush. I would prefer to do it properly than come into problems later based on the tank and stand that i have now. 

now as mentioned before the room that i have under the aquarium is very small i knowi kinda rushed into things by buying the tank and stand. I know it might be the perfect setup for a sump, but it looks great. 

So i guess now i'm looking to have a reef/fish tank the best way possible based on my current tank and stand, where again, i do not think i will have space for the sump nor do i think the current tank can be drilled.

Thanks again.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With space and presentation as a top priority, sumping will make things look very clean and neat. Mind you, you will pay a bit more but longterm it will be well worth the investment.

As mentioned before you will encounter evaporation issues creating bubbles pumped into the display but that is remidied by an auto top off unit, feed pump and a RubberMaid storage container for water. An investment of ~$200-250, you can go away for a week, rest from illness, kooky time w/studies/work, etc, w/o worrying about it running dry. The bigger the storage container, the longer it will take before having to replenish.

You will end up paying the same amount not sumping it but the overall presentation of hoses and wires will further detract the real beauty that you are trying to create. To help better disguise the water storage container, you can use whatever material that suits your taste and frame around/cover it.

If it's determined that the back pane isn't tempered, you can have the the back pane drilled and an overflow box that will lead to the sump, sump pump pump back to the aquarium...and voila! Done deal...LOL! I thik there is a serial numbe somewhere and you can call the company to inquire if that batch uses all tempered glass. Make sure you get the name of the person you spoke with and the supervisor. If they say it's not tempered and in actuality is was...you have some recourse.

Here's a link to give you an idea of sumping the system:
http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

To maximise the space and do some cool things, I recommend a custom sump. I have it cooked up in my head already...LOL!

HTH and we'll all help to start you off on the right foot .


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

You can get a sump made to fit the interior of that cabinet/stand, in the long term a sump will suit you much better than a sumpless setup. Also if you ever decide to change in the future the sump can be used with any/all fish and of course it will help with a resale if ever that happens.

I am sure if you continue to read and see what people like and dislike you'll see sump is the way to go even at the extra cost.


----------



## Dusyt416 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey...i just wanna say that that one page gave me a heep of insight and that I really appreciate all the help. Though to be honest after seeing how complex that contraption was i can say i am now scared. haha. but u can see why i dont like maintaing something that i dont completely understand incase something were to happen but i definately see the benefit of it.

So where can i go for a custom sump? is there like a one stop shop that i can go to have the sump made and for them to provide me with everything that i need for my setup? 

Hopefully in the GTA. 

Do you guys do any custom work?

Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Pillsbury here of Abyss Acrylics (?) does custom acrylic work. I cannot vouch for him but I know of others that has used his services and are quite pleased w/the workmanship.

HTH


----------

